# What virtualization are you using? OpenVZ, Xen, or KVM?



## MannDude (Aug 17, 2013)

Customers and providers, what virtualization methods are you using? You can choose more than one option if you've got multiple VPSes  using different virtualization.

Personally, I've now got 3X KVM boxes, 1 Xen, and a quite a few of OpenVZ VPSes.


----------



## NodeBytes (Aug 17, 2013)

All three. Depends what I'm doing with it.


----------



## Jade (Aug 17, 2013)

We're currently only working with OpenVZ, but soon to offer KVM.


----------



## wdq (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm a customer that will almost always go with OpenVZ, but still has quite a few KVM machines for various things. I used to use Xen, but don't really use it much anymore.


----------



## 365Networks (Aug 17, 2013)

OpenVZ and KVM! They seem to be more of the 'LEB' industry standard.


----------



## Slownode (Aug 17, 2013)

Mostly KVM, although I'm going to increase personal OVZ use significantly at some point.


----------



## texteditor (Aug 18, 2013)

All 3, currently trying to move away from OpenVZ, but wishing more Xen-PV providers were available


----------



## wcypierre (Aug 18, 2013)

OpenVZ purely, but I run KVM on my own computer.


----------



## libro22 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mostly OpenVZ and KVM. I tried XEN once and from a guest-POV, I find it easy to setup than KVM.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok so I picked both OpenVZ and KVM and I'll tell you why.

OpenVZ has it's benefits.  Because it's para-virtualization it uses less ram straight out of the starting line.  You're able to allocate it resources as it needs, and by that I mean in terms of actual VMs on the server that are in use (aka I am talking about Overselling in a way), but in a method that allows more density per server.  

KVM has it's benefits because it's full virtualization.  This allows for (a bit better) privacy and allows you to also run BSDs and Windows (or basically any OS really).  It also makes it more difficult for your next door neighbor to screw up what you're doing (although it can still happen, but you just feel less of it).  

In reality, I use OpenVZ if I trust the provider and know that they won't fiddle around with my data.  KVM for some more HA needs (just out of habit).  I used Xen for a bit while I was with vr.org and a few other sites but never really warmed up to it.


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 18, 2013)

Only reason I dislike KVM is because "some advanced" users will open a ticket complaing about benchmarks why dd results  ~100mb Mb/s and how that is ruining their no traffic million dollar business site -_-

As an end user, I will go for OpenVZ (as long as I trust and know the provider won't snoop through my files). In any scenario when I have to use KVM, always opted in for Dedicated server.


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 18, 2013)

I love Xen before... when using secure dragon


----------



## tonysala87 (Aug 18, 2013)

using openvz on my service, loving it.


----------



## Master Bo (Aug 19, 2013)

KVM, mostly. OpenVZ in cases when its limitations aren't important.


----------



## ultimatehostings (Sep 1, 2013)

We're using Openvz,


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 1, 2013)

Most of the time I am using OpenVZ.

I do have two KVM boxes too - but only because of the hassles Java can cause on a not perfect done OpenVZ setup.


----------



## drmike (Sep 1, 2013)

As an end user/customer, mostly using OpenVZ since most offers are based on such.

On my own dedicated servers, been using ProxMox for a while.

On the desktop/workstation, using Virtualbox for testing instances, small isolated "containers", perfecting installations for remote servers, etc.


----------



## Boltersdriveer (Sep 1, 2013)

Hosting OpenVZ servers at this time and using them as well. Had OpenVZ servers with several providers, and KVM with Backupsy for my backup sessions as one of my first KVM boxes.


----------



## H_Heisenberg (Sep 1, 2013)

For web hosting & game servers I use OpenVZ or Virtuozzo, perferrable with the RHEL 6 kernel, because it's easy to use, fast & very flexible. I can easily wipe out a container and reinstall a fresh system without having to spend hours for the whole process. Of course OpenVZ/Virtuozzo is limited but I think it's doing really fine and enough for web hosting. My only concern is the security. A hacked node opens my files to everyone. 

KVM is actually my favorite virtualization technology. No limits. You can use any kernel/OS you want. You can encrypt the drive = high security. The resource dedication is also a important feature. And the performance of KVM VPSs is just awesome. I've had a few KVMs so far. One from Carstenzs Pyramid Server and from other providers. Worked out very well.


----------



## shovenose (Sep 1, 2013)

OpenVZ both as a provider and a user.


----------



## mikho (Sep 1, 2013)

All 3 and also vmware.


----------



## OnePoundWebHosting (Sep 2, 2013)

Provide Xen servers, however I have external VPS across all 3 virts types but will go for Xen if available


----------



## HostingAbove (Sep 8, 2013)

We're actually using XEN, Hyper-V, KVM, and OpenVZ, which all gives their benefits. Nice to see such a variation though from end-users and companies.


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 8, 2013)

What about the other ones, e.g. lxc and solaris zones?


Openvz / kvm here.


----------



## Melita (Sep 9, 2013)

Hyper-V and VMWare on my windows desktop (for testing things).  

When it comes to VPS, I usually prefer to buy OpenVZ, since it's limitations doesn't bother my usual use case and I can get more from it (less memory and faster, provided no overselling). The only times I go to KVM is when I want some windows installed on it.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Sep 9, 2013)

Kvm is the only way to go. openvz was great in its time but its slowly getting replaced.


----------



## Tyler.S (Sep 15, 2013)

We are currently running OpenVZ with plans to switch all new nodes over to KVM. KVM just offers so much more, and provides a true dedicated server feeling. The differences is like running a shared cPanel server with and without Cloudlinux.


----------



## Echelon (Sep 15, 2013)

Surprised nobody made mention of BSD Jails. I've always had a rather soft spot in my heart for them, because they run quite well. That being said, it's a pain to get actual user restrictions in place for jails on a system. Other than that, they always run quite solid and with little to no headache.


----------



## uplinkvps (Sep 23, 2013)

we use OpenVZ and soon to use KVM. both are good, both are for very different applications


----------



## NodeBytes (Sep 24, 2013)

I've moved everything over to KVM recently. I'm now using all KVM and One RamNode OVZ VM's. My nodes all run Proxmox and each VM is based off KVM.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Sep 24, 2013)

As a provider: OpenVZ.

As a user: OpenVZ mostly.


----------



## RusFoster (Sep 24, 2013)

Mix of Xen/VMWare with a bit of docker for staging/testing stuff


----------



## hasel92 (Sep 26, 2013)

OpenVZ, because most leb providers offer VZ. 

KVM, because of l2tp/ipsec.


----------



## egihosting (Sep 27, 2013)

We provide KVM and OpenVZ.

I use openvz on my personal stuff.


----------



## prometeus (Sep 27, 2013)

We run vmware for corporate users, kvm - openvz - xen for the online sales.

I'm not an openvz lover, but it has places where it's good. For example other than for vps I use it on some clients deploy to run web cluster, separate streaming clients on the same hardware etc. 

I run xen (pv) since ages and it's good when performances are on top of your list.

KVM is a good compromise when you want to offer the max flexibility....


----------



## ServerBros (Oct 6, 2013)

We currently run with OpenVZ and KVM nodes, not really interested in branching out to XEN at this stage, the KVM ones have been really popular, with OpenVZ being slightly more popular to the average user due to cost, minus the ability to have your own kernel ofcourse.


----------



## willie (Oct 7, 2013)

My personal vps's are mostly openvz.  The non-openvz ones might as well be openvz for now.  There are a few programs I'm interested in that require Xen, but I'm not actively using them yet.

Where I work we have a ton of Amazon EC2 instances and also some Rackspace Cloud, both of which use Xen.  We also use Vagrant, which relies on VirtualBox.  And we have a lot of LXC containers on both physical and virtual hosts.

I've been wondering about the future of OpenVZ since I think it depends on Linux 2.6.x kernels that are getting older.  Maybe they will migrate OpenVZ to newer kernels but it sounds difficult from what I've heard.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Oct 8, 2013)

I use Open VZ, it works great!


----------

